# C&c 3



## W4TCH0UT (18. März 2009)

Hallo liebe user,
ich habe ein Problem beim Installieren von Command and Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars und zwar kann die movie.big Datei anscheinend nicht gelesen werden und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das ändere.
Ich habe die Fehlermeldung als Screenshot angehängt.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,
Gruß
Macko


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2009)

Also da fiele mir leider nur ein illegaler Weg ein. Frag doch mal beim Support nach. Aber da lässt die Antwort bestimmt einige Tage auf sich warten


----------



## W4TCH0UT (18. März 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort 
tja ich werde mal eine Mail schicken...nützt alles nichts 
Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn jemand eine andere Idee hat, ist er willkommen diese hier aufzuschreiben 
Danke,
Gruß
Macko


----------



## Player007 (18. März 2009)

Vielleicht noch ein anderes LW zum testen?
Hat bei mir auch schon Wunder bewirkt.

Gruß


----------



## W4TCH0UT (18. März 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein anderes LW zum testen?
> Hat bei mir auch schon Wunder bewirkt.
> 
> Gruß


 
Was ist denn ein "LW" ?^^

MfG


----------



## Player007 (18. März 2009)

W4TCH0UT schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "LW" ?^^
> 
> MfG



LW= Laufwerk 
sry 

Gruß


----------



## W4TCH0UT (18. März 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> LW= Laufwerk
> sry
> 
> Gruß


 
Achsoo 
Kein Ding bin den noob in Sachen Computer.
Die Sache is die, dass ich nur ein Laufwerk zur Verfügung habe leider -.- ... zu meinem Unglück komme ich natürlich nicht auf Electronic Arts Deutschland - Electronic Arts Deutschland ... toller Tag 
MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2009)

Evtl Kratzer auf der DVD? Ansonsten mal bei einem Freund versuchen mit dem Installieren.


----------



## W4TCH0UT (18. März 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Evtl Kratzer auf der DVD? Ansonsten mal bei einem Freund versuchen mit dem Installieren.



Die DVD ist neu, aber ich werds natürlich ausprobieren.
Ich hab eher das Laufwerk im Verdacht, das hat schon einmal rumgemukkt in der letzten Zeit...hab mich auch schon an den "Hersteller" gewendet 
Trotzdem natürlich danke an alle die bisher Lösungsvorschläge geliefert haben 
MfG


----------



## Player007 (18. März 2009)

Geht es evtl. über den Arbeitsplatz, das man die Ordner in einen anderen Ordner schiebt, also von DVD auf die Festplatte?
Wenn nicht, dann die fehlerhafte Datei eingrenzen (Jeden einzelnen Ordner kopieren, usw.)
Dann die fehlerhafte Datei, evtl. vom Freund auf einen USB-Stick laden, wenn die DVD dort funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Conan (18. März 2009)

Die DVD könnte beschädigt sein. Ich hab bei einem Spiel ähnliches erlebt. Beim Kauf konnte ich es installieren. Nach zwei Monaten hatte die DVD Datenverlust. Eine Datei konnte nicht kopiert werden. Zwei LW`s getestet.


----------



## W4TCH0UT (19. März 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Geht es evtl. über den Arbeitsplatz, das man die Ordner in einen anderen Ordner schiebt, also von DVD auf die Festplatte?
> Wenn nicht, dann die fehlerhafte Datei eingrenzen (Jeden einzelnen Ordner kopieren, usw.)
> Dann die fehlerhafte Datei, evtl. vom Freund auf einen USB-Stick laden, wenn die DVD dort funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß



Die fehlerhafte Datei lässt sich von meinem Laufwerk aus nicht kopieren..ich schaue mal ob ich es mit einem anderen PC schaffe...danke für den Tipp 

MfG


----------



## W4TCH0UT (11. April 2009)

So Problem ist gelöst...es musste wirklich ein neues Laufwerk rein und schon funzt´s wieder 
Danke an alle die Lösungsvorschläge geliefert haben!! 
MfG


----------

